# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 18)



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2021)

*Other than woodworking, what are some of your other hobbies that drain your bank account?*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I am one with the force, and the force is with me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2021)

Vintage bicycles and their restoration or customization of them. Vintage sewing machines. Vintage anything actually, lol. Betty and I love old stuff. Vintage tools. 
It also used to be fishing stuff, but I'm in between boats at the moment, but this will come back one day. Guns? Who can afford to shoot anymore? If you can find ammo. Kind of why I'm enjoying getting into air rifles again, you can shoot a lot cheap, as long as you stay away from the very cool and expensive pre charged pneumatics and stick with break barrels or pump up air guns. Some people can shoot air rifles in their backyards. And then there's metal working and fabrication. The tools are expensive, I've been building on that as funds allow or deals come up over the years. Lathes, mills, bandsaws, cutting tools, welder, and just the end mills and high speed steel or carbide cutters are going way up. Yeah it always seems there's not enough money.

Reactions: Like 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2021)

I am married.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I am married.....


bwahahahahaha....great post mike.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2021)

Also have been addicted to collecting art deco lighting called slip shades since the 70s. they were throwing them away then. Built when we were proud of who we were. Made the best in the world. little works of functional Art. Add the Married comment above and this is an expensive hobby. we remodeled house around this collection...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## T. Ben (May 2, 2021)

For me it’s snowmobiling, sleds always need something worked on,and lately,as in the last few years,we’ve had to trailer them and stay somewhere to go riding.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 2, 2021)

Fly fishing. I don't buy much gear anymore but it takes a bit to get to the places I like to go fish. And we own a house and it seems like there's always something that needs done. Just yesterday the garage door spring on my wife's side broke, looks like I'm going to have to replace the kitchen faucet, and we started a project to extend the roof out to cover about half the deck - ka ching.

I like those old wall sconces Mike. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2021)

Don't get me started on house repairs and things that need to get done on it, lol.  But that's a necessity and not a hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2021)

Travel is a big one. Love to go on road trips, an occasional cruise, and selected group tours. COVID put a damper on this, which is very disappointing! Also enjoy photography. Used to enjoy gardening, but my dermatologist told me to stay out of the sun. Totally enjoy collecting lots of things, but have been slimming down over the past few years. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (May 2, 2021)

I like to do lots of things but I’m a Doc , so that takes away most things during the week— can’t be in clinic and out doing things. Oh and I’m married too, going on 44yrs
I collect old fishing lures, have something upward of 3000, most are in shadow boxes on the walls in my exam rooms (I make the boxes too). — makes for interesting conversations—Used to collect all kinds but now just try to stay with “made in Texas”— have hundreds of those.
We like to hit garage/estate sales and sometimes auctions for stuff we like and some resale.
Guns? (I’m a Texan!). Like to shoot and I do reload— hard to find ammo and supplies. The correct answer to how many guns you need is “x +1”.
Yes, I like to fish too. Just refurbed my 20 yr old Sea Pro— wiring and new 4 cycle Suzuki— just waiting for more conducive weather on weekends in betwixt “honey do’s”.
Have several other big projects going too- building a deck at home, and a “reno” on our rent house in town.
All that..... and we like to travel too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## eaglea1 (May 2, 2021)

Wood Hoarding! Bow huntin, fishin, fly tying, the lawn, the grandkids, the wife..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 2, 2021)

My family and I really enjoy camping. We tent camp. But, when it comes time to replace my wife's minivan we are going to replace it with something that will be good to tow with. At that point our plan is to buy a cargo trailer and build it out into our own custom built camper to suit our needs and our style of camping. That is at least 5 years out from beginning to happen - my wife's minivan is a Toyota Sienna and only has 140k miles on it, so plenty of life left in it before we're ready to replace it.

I picked a "fine" time to pick up a new hobby last year - shooting. Yup, I became one of the millions of first time gun owners that came about in 2020. It's an expensive time to get into it as a hobby, and sometimes hard to find something you want to get, or expensive to get when you find it, but I've been enjoying it. I'm in the parts gathering phase of my first AR build. I've got a handful of guys from church and a few other pastors in the area that I'll go out to the range and shoot with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 2, 2021)

Mainly collecting wooden things for me to look at and fancy glass and porcelain for her. This leads to woodworking for storage. 
The sawmill hobby is still kinda woodworking so....
Also tend to collect tools mainly woodworking but also have kitchen tools and metalworking tools and gold panning/dredging toys. 
Have tried 3 times to rebuild a Shasta camper but wound up selling before completion each time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 2, 2021)

Oh, and a pitbull horse. I meant to say a pitbull_pyrenees cross that is about 10 weeks old and just coming into her own brand of 'cost-ya'. So far it's a couple shots, a couple kennel boxes, and a hundred feet of dog fence. That will surely change.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2021)

3D Printing

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 4, 2021)

Where to start..... fly fishing and fly tying has taken a backseat until re emerging this winter, repurposing antiques is new including some metal working, shooting and reloading which is supposed to go into hunting....weak on the hunting part these past years. Then there are the motorcycles.... 3 vintage Honda’s to get back on the road as well as the current goldwing. Then there is the 650 dual sport I want to be on more and more...... and last, the forever home and shop we are doing this year. That will be a fun money pit for a bunch of years!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (May 4, 2021)

Traveling hopefully I can resume soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213 (May 4, 2021)

Guitars, amplifiers, pedals, pick-ups..........woods, vintage tools.........

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 4, 2021)

Visiting family, volunteering, taxes and supporting human sponges.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Visiting family, volunteering, taxes and supporting human sponges.



You support spongebob?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 4, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> You support spongebob?


Not quite Patrick, those abusing the system, claiming covid issue and other such and raking in the funds while other honestly work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

